# Raiders logo



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew where i could find a raiders logo platisol transfer
???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The NFL does not license team logo transfers.


----------



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

oh thats lame well alright thank you!


----------

